# Need help looking for a tv reciever that can stream mkv files from pc



## dcraftjr (Nov 18, 2005)

Im trying to look for a tv reciever that can stream files (specifically mkv) from my pc to the television, similar to the Xbox and ps3. Closest thing I found was the apple tv but it doesn't play mkv files. What are my other options? 

Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Boxee supports MKV. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

woudl it be worth converting them to a format that the device you have can support

media cope Media Cope - It is all you need is a good free converter and I use it to support my Humax PVR which will not play all formats - so convert to formats it will support


----------



## dcraftjr (Nov 18, 2005)

I can convert the files that I need but I read somewhere that it lowers the quality with it. If there was a receiver that can play it directly, it would be very beneficial. 

Thanks a lot JMPC, the Boxee is the perfect one I am looking for though the only drawback is the price ($175). I hope there are others that fit in with the rest of the competition (~$80-$100).

Thanks for your help guys


----------

